# Смог - мог



## Zaika

Скажите, пожалуйста, как правильнее написать и почему.

1) сегодня ему дадут новый компьютер, чтобы он МОГ работать из дома
1.1)  сегодня ему дадут новый компьютер, чтобы он СМОГ работать из дома

2) закроем дверь, чтобы никто больше не МОГ входить
2.1) закроем дверь, чтобы никто больше не СМОГ входить


----------



## Ruukr

Да нет никакой разницы. И так, и так правильно, и значит одно и тоже.


----------



## Awwal12

"Не смог входить" sounds bad to me ("не мог входить", "не смог войти" and "не мог войти"  seem the only viable options).
Generally, "смочь" usually describes some kind of _successful attempt, _or some change regarding one's capability to do sth. "Не смочь" is usually used only to describe some unsuccessful attempt, though (which makes its usage with imperfective verbs unlikely).


Zaika said:


> 1) сегодня ему дадут новый компьютер, чтобы он МОГ работать из дома
> 1.1) сегодня ему дадут новый компьютер, чтобы он СМОГ работать из дома


Basically both are correct, the meaning is only slightly different ("смог" emphasizes the change of capabilities, as if the prospect of homework was long desired but hindered by the lack of a computer, and now it changes).


----------



## GCRaistlin

_Смог/смогла_, вообще говоря, образец дурного русского языка. Ибо _я смог прийти_ = _я пришёл,_ а _я не смог прийти_  = _я не мог прийти._ _Мочь_ означает_ иметь возможность,_ и значение соответствующего глагола совершенного вида непонятно. Поэтому употребление _смог/не смог_ нежелательно.


----------



## Maroseika

Zaika said:


> Скажите, пожалуйста, как правильнее написать и почему.
> 
> 1) сегодня ему дадут новый компьютер, чтобы он МОГ работать из дома
> 1.1)  сегодня ему дадут новый компьютер, чтобы он СМОГ работать из дома


Смог - смысловое ударение на результате, мог - на процессе.
В первом варианте "смог" подчеркивает, что раньше он не мог работать из дома. В варианте с "мог" этого подчеркивания нет.



GCRaistlin said:


> _Смог/смогла_, вообще говоря, образец дурного русского языка.


В словарях этот глагол никакими специальными пометами не снабжен.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Awwal12 said:


> "Не смог входить" sounds bad to me


And what about a situation when a person makes repeated attempts on entering, or when the measures taken to prevent the person from entering don't work an he makes a number of successful breaches of security?


----------



## Awwal12

Ben Jamin said:


> And what about a situation when a person makes repeated attempts on entering


"Ему́ не удава́лось войти́", "у него́ не получа́лось войти́", or, after all, "о́н не мо́г войти́".


Ben Jamin said:


> or when the measures taken to prevent the person from entering don't work an he makes a number of successful breaches of security?


"Ему удава́лось войти́", "у него́ получа́лось войти́" ("мо́г" here sounds hypothetical, as if the speaker is unsure if the person ever entered or if he merely states the possibility).


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> _Смог/смогла_, вообще говоря, образец дурного русского языка. Ибо _я смог прийти_ = _я пришёл,_ а _я не смог прийти_  = _я не мог прийти._ _Мочь_ означает_ иметь возможность,_ и значение соответствующего глагола совершенного вида непонятно. Поэтому употребление _смог/не смог_ нежелательно.


Скажите, откуда вы это взяли?
А Гончаров, Достоевский и Чехов в курсе, что это плохой русский?
"К сожалению, и сегодня я не смог исполнить Вашей просьбы, почтеннейший Яков Петрович..." (И.А.Гончаров, письма)
"Я хотел было что-то ответить, но не смог и побежал наверх..." (Ф.М.Достоевский, "Подросток")
"Вывертов хотел спросить что-то, но не смог." (А.П.Чехов, "Упразднили!")


----------



## Maroseika

Ben Jamin said:


> And what about a situation when a person makes repeated attempts on entering, or when the measures taken to prevent the person from entering don't work an he makes a number of successful breaches of security?


_Он смог поступить в институт только с третьего раза.
Он пытался несколько раз, но так и не смог._
All this sounds quite natural for me.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Awwal12 said:


> Скажите, откуда вы это взяли?





> Именно Лидия Корнеевна меня когда-то отучила употреблять слово "смог". Только МОГ и НЕ МОГ, никаких СМОГ и НЕ СМОГ! Хорошего русского языка...


А. Битов. Штурм

Дальнейших разъяснений Битов не дает, но по размышлении становится понятно, что имеется в виду: _мочь - _глагол состояния, означает _быть в состоянии._ _Мог - был в состоянии, могу - в состоянии, смогу - буду в состоянии._ А что такое_ смог _и чем оно отличается от _мог?_ Мы все, разумеется, понимаем, что подразумевается под _Он смог прийти_, но это не означает, что это грамотная фраза.


----------



## Maroseika

Смог - оказался в состоянии, мог - был в состоянии. 
Непонятно, чем это не нравилось Лидии Чуковской.


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> А что такое_ смог _и чем оно отличается от _мог?_ Мы все, разумеется, понимаем, что подразумевается под _Он смог прийти_, но это не означает, что это грамотная фраза.


Т.е. нет разницы между "Он мог прийти" ("...но не пришел", "...но я точно не знаю, пришел ли") и "Он смог прийти"?

"Мочь" - это многозначный глагол. Это не только "иметь возможность", но и, допустим, "быть в силах (сделать что-то)".
"Смог" = "сумел", т.е. справился с чем-то.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Maroseika said:


> Смог - оказался в состоянии, мог - был в состоянии.


В чем отличие? На примерах, пожалуйста.



Vovan said:


> Т.е. нет разницы между "Он мог прийти" ("...но не пришел", "...но я точно не знаю, пришел ли") и "Он смог прийти"?


Я неверно выразился. Нет разницы между _Он смог прийти _и _Он пришёл._ Нет разницы между _Он не смог прийти_ и _Он не мог прийти._



Vovan said:


> "Мочь" - это многозначный глагол. Это не только "иметь возможность", но и, допустим, "быть в силах (сделать что-то)".


И то, и другое значение включает в себя глаголы состояния. А значит, совершенному виду взяться неоткуда.


----------



## Maroseika

GCRaistlin said:


> В чем отличие? На примерах, пожалуйста.



_Он мог поступать в институт сколько угодно раз, потому что у него было освобождение от армии.
Он смог поступить в институт только с третьего раза. 

_


----------



## GCRaistlin

Maroseika said:


> Он смог поступить в институт только с третьего раза.


= _Он поступил в институт только с третьего раза._


----------



## Maroseika

GCRaistlin said:


> = _Он поступил в институт только с третьего раза._


_Он сумел поступить в институт только с третьего раза._ 
Здесь вы тоже считаете слово "сумел" совершенно лишним и не несущим никакой смысловой нагрузки?


----------



## GCRaistlin

_Он сумел поступить в институт = Он поступил в институт_
В чём разница?


----------



## Okkervil

GCRaistlin said:


> _Он сумел поступить в институт = Он поступил в институт_
> В чём разница?


 Разница в том, что "_он поступил в институт"  _сообщает только о факте поступления, а _"он сумел поступить в институт" _-- ещё и о том, что у него для этого таки хватило ума, везения или чего-то там ещё_.



GCRaistlin said:



			"Именно Лидия Корнеевна меня когда-то отучила употреблять слово "смог". Только МОГ и НЕ МОГ, никаких СМОГ и НЕ СМОГ"
		
Click to expand...

_Это у них, по всей видимости, было что-то личное. Куда убедительнее академические словари, а красноречивее -- многократно переизданные классики русской литературы.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Okkervil said:


> Разница в том, что "_он поступил в институт" _сообщает только о факте поступления, а _"он сумел поступить в институт" _-- ещё и о том, что у него для этого таки хватило ума, везения или чего-то там ещё_._


Так факт поступления и подразумевает, что для него хватило ума, везения или чего-то там ещё. Это следует из контекста. Что же добавляет к смыслу сказанного это ваше _сумел?_



Okkervil said:


> Это у них, по всей видимости, было что-то личное. Куда убедительнее академические словари, а красноречивее -- многократно переизданные классики русской литературы.


И что там говорят академические словари по этому поводу? Что до классиков русской литературы, то тут вопрос тонкий. Иногда можно такое у них прочитать, за что нам в сочинении оценку таки снизили бы. Например, если вы услышите от ребёнка выражение _десятки тысяч денег, _вы его наверняка поправите - так же не говорят. А в пастернаковском переводе "Гамлета" читаем: "Двух тысяч душ, десятков тысяч денег не жалко за какой-то сена клок!" То есть Пастернаку - можно, а ребёнку - нельзя. Короче говоря, не апеллируйте к авторитетам, апеллируйте к истине. Дело вовсе не в том, сказала об это Л. К. Ч. или дворник дядя Вася, а в том, можно ли в самом деле обосновать разницу между _он смог что-то сделать_ и _он сделал._ Пока этого никто не сделал. А если разницы нет, то зачем платить больше говорить лишнее?


----------



## Maroseika

GCRaistlin said:


> Так факт поступления и подразумевает, что для него хватило ума, везения или чего-то там ещё. Это следует из контекста. Что же добавляет к смыслу сказанного это ваше _сумел?_


_
Он поступил в институт легко.
Он поступил в институт с трудом.
Он поступил в институт._
По вашему мнению, между этими тремя высказываниями тоже нет разницы? Думаю, на взгляд любого носителя русского языка разница есть, и существенная.
_Он смог/сумел поступить в институт_ ближе всего ко второму варианту.
И это всего лишь три способа сообщить о факте поступления в институт. Это можно было бы сделать еще многими способами, подчеркивая или, наоборот, затушевывая те или иные аспекты. Наиболее точно выражать оттенки мысли - одна из важнейших функций языка.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Maroseika said:


> _Он смог/сумел поступить в институт_ ближе всего ко второму варианту.


Отнюдь. К третьему, и не ближе, а полный аналог. Полный аналог второго - _Он с трудом смог поступить в институт._ А полный аналог первого... ну вы поняли.

_Смог_ выражает реализацию в прошлом _возможности_ что-либо сделать - при наличии _желания_. Но ровно то же самое выражает совершенный вид глагола в прошедшем времени - потому что реализация возможности без наличия желания (случайность), равно как и отсутствие возможности что-либо не делать (вынужденность) будет явно следовать из контекста, либо будет выбрана иная форма выражения, не прошедшее время совершенного вида _(он был вынужден, ему пришлось)._ Поэтому _смог сделать - _всего лишь _сделал,_ и ничего более.


----------



## Maroseika

GCRaistlin said:


> Поэтому _смог сделать - _всего лишь _сделал,_ и ничего более.


Не могу с вами согласиться по вышеизложенным причинам.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Ваше право, но я выше же и объяснил, почему причины эти высосаны из пальца. Смотрите:
_Он случайно смог разбить чашку.
Он вынужденно смог разбить чашку._
Ерунда, правда? Нельзя "случайно смочь" или "вынужденно смочь". Но из контекста / из выражения мысли будет следовать и случайность, и вынужденность - при наличии таковых:
_Он потянулся за чайником и (случайно) разбил чашку.
Ему нужен был острый осколок, поэтому он разбил (был вынужен разбить) чашку._
Отсутствие в контексте как случайности, так и вынужденности говорит о наличии желания сделать и возможности сделать:
_Он взял чашку и разбил её._
Подчёркивать их через _смог _- значит вводить лишнюю сущность без необходимости.


----------



## Maroseika

GCRaistlin said:


> Подчёркивать их через _смог _- значит вводить лишнюю сущность без необходимости.


В живом языке "лишние" сущности играют огромную коммуникационную роль, передавая не только голые "факты", но и оттенки смысла, отношение говорящего к высказыванию. А потому лишними они не являются. В речи психически нормального человека нет и не может быть ничего лишнего (бессмысленного), каждое слово, звук, интонация что-то означают. Вкладывать ли эти дополнительные значения - дело оратора, а считывать ли их - дело собеседника.
Для меня фразы "Он поступил" и "Он смог поступить" - разные. Если я хочу ограничиться сообщением факта, то скажу "поступил". Если хочу подчеркнуть сложность поступления, то - "смог поступить".


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> Так факт поступления и подразумевает, что для него хватило ума, везения или чего-то там ещё.


Он, для начала, не подразумевает, что _они вообще требовались_. "Смог войти в дверь" явно содержит дополнительную информацию по сравнению с "вошёл в дверь". Отрицать это абсурдно, а ссылаться на контекст при обсуждении _семантики_ - весьма странно.

Персональные тараканы в голове Чуковской - это проблема ее биографов, а не русского языка.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Maroseika said:


> В живом языке "лишние" сущности играют огромную коммуникационную роль, передавая не только голые "факты", но и оттенки смысла, отношение говорящего к высказыванию.


Отсутствие указаний на вынужденность/случайность передаёт в данном случае все оттенки смысла. Добавление лишней сущности ничего не даёт. Это как если для выражения чисел от 0 до 3 использовать не два бита информации, а три: можно и так, но вообще-то третий не нужен.



Maroseika said:


> В речи психически нормального человека нет и не может быть ничего лишнего (бессмысленного), каждое слово, звук, интонация что-то означают.


Оцените, пожалуйста, смысловую нагрузку слова "очень" в словосочетании "очень прекрасная мысль". Говорящий, конечно, может считать, что "очень прекрасный" - совсем не то же самое, что просто "прекрасный". Обосновать свою точку зрения только не может.



Maroseika said:


> Для меня фразы "Он поступил" и "Он смог поступить" - разные. Если я хочу ограничиться сообщением факта, то скажу "поступил". Если хочу подчеркнуть сложность поступления, то - "смог поступить".


Для вырваных из контекста слов разница есть. Вернее, для них разницы как раз нет - она может быть в начальном контексте:
_Он упорно занимался и поступил в институт.
Он поступил в институт - у него не было другого выхода._



Awwal12 said:


> Он, для начала, не подразумевает, что _они вообще требовались_. "Смог войти в дверь" явно содержит дополнительную информацию по сравнению с "вошёл в дверь".


Никакой. Он имел возможность и желание войти и реализовал их. Вошёл.



Awwal12 said:


> Персональные тараканы в голове Чуковской


Тараканы, которые подлежат рациональному объяснению, - не тараканы.


----------



## Maroseika

GCRaistlin said:


> Отсутствие указаний на вынужденность/случайность передаёт в данном случае все оттенки смысла. Добавление лишней ничего не даёт.


Отсутствие указаний на дополнительные обстоятельства (Он поступил) означает всего лишь, что мне о них не сообщают. Возможно, их и не было, или собеседник не считает их существенными, или по каким-то причинам не желает их сообщать. В результате мне становится известен только факт поступления.
Но если такое указание в высказывании содержится (Он смог поступить), я понимаю, что поступление было не простым. Например, естественная реакция на такое высказывание - спросить: "Почему "смог"? Были трудности?". В первом случае такого желание не возникнет - поступил и поступил.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Какой дополнительный смысл имеет _смог_ + глагол действия в инфинитиве по сравнению с тем же глаголом в прошедшем времени? Такой, что для совершения действия прикладывались усилия. Но - ВНЕЗАПНО - для совершения любого действия нужны усилия. А величина приложенных усилий следует для слушателя из сути действия - или не следует, если слушатель не имеет о нём понятия. В первом случае _смог_ излишне, потому что слушатель и так знает, о действии какой сложности идёт речь. Во втором - излишне, потому что бесполезно: слушатель не знает, насколько сложно или просто действие, а что для его совершения нужны некоторые (но неизвестные) усилия - понятно и так.



Maroseika said:


> естественная реакция на такое высказывание - спросить: "Почему "смог"? Были трудности?". В первом случае такого желание не возникнет - поступил и поступил.


Да прямо. Если это светская беседа, то и в первом случае просто завернуть тему, не развив её вопросом, будет невежливо. А если беседа не светская и мне не интересны подробности поступления, я не спрошу про них ни в первом, ни во втором случае.


----------



## Maroseika

GCRaistlin said:


> Какой дополнительный смысл имеет _смог_ + глагол действия в инфинитиве по сравнению с тем же глаголом в прошедшем времени?


Думаю, мы уже достаточно полно изложили свои аргументы.


----------



## Vovan

*GCRaistlin*
Как насчет такого употребления?
_После операции ребёнок смог дышать самостоятельно только три минуты.  (Источник.)_​Как иначе, по-вашему, следует сказать?


----------



## Maroseika

Vovan said:


> _После операции ребёнок смог дышать самостоятельно только три минуты.  (Источник.)_
> Как иначе, по-вашему, следует сказать?


Разумеется, здесь можно было бы написать и "мог". Но это было бы несколько иное высказывание, с иным смысловым оттенком.


----------



## Ruukr

Zaika said:


> Скажите, пожалуйста, как правильнее написать и почему.
> 
> 1) сегодня ему дадут новый компьютер, чтобы он МОГ работать из дома
> 1.1)  сегодня ему дадут новый компьютер, чтобы он СМОГ работать из дома
> 
> 2) закроем дверь, чтобы никто больше не МОГ входить
> 2.1) закроем дверь, чтобы никто больше не СМОГ входить


Почитал я рассуждения - чуть мозги не вскипели, конечно, особенно когда начали бить козырями типа Л. К. Ч. ... И должен сказать, что всё и все (или почти все) говорили, конечно же, правильно, и даже очень. Но как Вам всё это применить?..
Думаю, что есть некоторое клише, что ли, которое позволит Вам хоть как-то оперировать этими правилами.
Понимаете, вот если Вы пишете одно предложение - основное, то мог и смог - это две большие разницы (как говорят в Одессе) - совершённое (смог)/несовершённое (мог) действие. Тоже самое будет если Вы будете использовать эти слова в сложносочинённом предложении (т.е. когда одно предложение не зависит от другого, и объединено союзами -а, -и, -или, -но... и. тп.).
А Вы привели примеры в сложноподчинённом предложении (союзы -чтобы; что, как; столько; где; когда; и т.п.., т.е. Вы из первой части во вторую можете поставить вопрос - закроем дверь с какой целью - чтобы никто больше не смог входить), а в нём эти два слова -смог/мог имеют один и тот же основной смысл (лёгкие отличия тут уже не принимаются во внимание).

ps: Причём уже даже не столь и важно, написали ли Вы:
- не смог/мог входить, или не смог/мог войти... 

если что-то не так, то думаю меня поправят...


----------



## Zaika

У меня есть идея.
Что скажете относительно следующих фраз, формулированных слегка по-другому но без изменения смысла?

1) закроем дверь, чтобы никто не входил 
1.1) закроем дверь, чтобы никто не вошел 

Мне кажется, что "чтобы никто не входил" = чтобы никто не смог входить" = после больше чем одной попытки войти; 
чтобы никто не вошел = чтобы никто не смог войти (в этом случае, если не ошибаюсь, подразумевается только одна попытка, а не больше одной)

Вы согласны или нет?

2) мы закрыли, чтобы никто не мог входить (подразумевается больше чем один раз??)
2.1) мы закрыли, чтобы никто не мог войти (= подразумевается один раз?)

P.s меня интересует больше понять смысловую разницу между "входить" и "войти" чем между "не мог" и "не смог"


----------



## Maroseika

_Закроем дверь, чтобы никто не входил.
Мы закрыли дверь, чтобы никто не мог входить. _
= Чтобы не входил в течение какого-то времени. То есть дело не в числе попыток войти.
Смысловое ударение на процессе.

_Закроем дверь, чтобы никто не вошел_. = Чтобы никто не вошел сейчас.
_Мы закрыли дверь, чтобы никто не мог войти_.
Скорее всего имеется в виду, что никто не войдет сейчас, но не обязательно.
Смысловое ударение на результате.

Лучше рассмотреть эти варианты в контексте:
_Давай закроем дверь, чтобы никто не входил (не мог входить) и пачкать вымытый пол.
Давай закроем дверь, чтобы никто не вошел и не помешал нам (не мог войти и помешать нам)._


----------



## Ruukr

Zaika said:


> P.s меня интересует больше понять смысловую разницу между "входить" и "войти" чем между "не мог" и "не смог"


Вот если бы можно было неопределённый инфинитив _-входить_ приписать к виду, то это скорее был бы несовершенный вид. Вот приблизительно так: совершенный (войти, смог) и несовершенный (входить, мог) вид глаголов (СВ и НСВ). Вот я подыскал Вам кое-что:
_"... в итальянском языке разница между понятиями несовершенного и совершенного вида кодифицируется посредством выбора между временными категориями (перфекта vs неперфекта, имперфекта vs аориста и прогрессива vs непрогрессива). "_
Вот здесь О проблеме выбора вида инфинитива в модальных конструкциях и его передачи на итальянский язык , методом сопоставительно-сравнительного анализа были исследованы пять переводов на итальянский язык произведения А.П. Чехова «Дуэль».
Может так Вам будет легче понять...


----------



## Zaika

Maroseika said:


> Чтобы не входил в течение какого-то времени. То есть дело не в числе попыток войти.
> Смысловое ударение на процессе.


А с глаголами движения никогда не подразумевается повторение действий? Подразумевается только определенная длительность действия?


----------



## Maroseika

Zaika said:


> А с глаголами движения никогда не подразумевается повторение действий? Подразумевается только определенная длительность действия?


Думаю, повторность может следовать только из контекста. "Чтобы никто не входил" - вряд ли имеется в виду, что входить будет один и тот же человек. Скорее всего, входить будут разные люди.

Сравните: Давай запрем дверь, чтобы соседка к нам все время не заходила (чтобы соседка не шастала).


----------



## Zaika

Maroseika said:


> Давай запрем дверь, чтобы соседка к нам все время не заходила


То есть "чтобы не заходила" означает много раз? 
"Чтобы не зашла" значит один раз?


----------



## Maroseika

Zaika said:


> То есть "чтобы не заходила" означает много раз?
> "Чтобы не зашла" значит один раз?


"Много раз" следует из того, что речь об одном человеке - соседке. В случае "Чтобы никто не заходил" речь о неопределенном числе лиц, но явно больше одного. Сравните:
_Запрем дверь, чтобы кто-нибудь к нам не заходил. 
Запрем дверь, чтобы кто-нибудь к нам не зашел.

Запрем дверь, чтобы кое-кто к нам не заходил_. (То есть чтобы этот кое-кто не заходил много раз. Собеседники знают, кто имеется в виду).
_Запрем дверь, чтобы кое-кто к нам не зашел_.  (То есть чтобы этот кое-кто не зашел один раз (сейчас). Собеседники знают, кто имеется в виду).


----------



## Zaika

Давай запрем дверь, чтобы соседка к нам все время не заходила 


Maroseika said:


> Запрем дверь, чтобы кто-нибудь к нам не заходил.


Почему первая фраза правильная а вторая нет? По-моему они одинаковые.


----------



## Maroseika

Семантическая разница в том, что "соседка" и "кое-кто" - определенное лицо, а "кто-нибудь" - любое (неопределенное) лицо. Но я затрудняюсь объяснить, почему второе предложение звучит неестественно. Может быть, помогут люди, более подкованные в теории?


----------



## Zaika

Я поняла, Maroseika. Спасибо. Теперь последний вопрос:  

Как отличать с семантической точки зрения:
 1) не мог входить",
 2)"не смог войти" 
3)"не мог войти"


----------



## Maroseika

Мое ви́дение:

*Не мог входить* - неоднократно (один человек или несколько). Смысловое ударение на процессе.
_Никто посторонний входить в гарем султана не мог._

*Не смог войти* - попытался войти, но это не удалось. Смысловое ударение на результате.
_Вагон был переполнен, и я не смог войти.
Без ключа от домофона я не смог войти в подъезд._

*Не мог войти *- не было возможности войти.
- применительно к "не мог" смысловое ударение на состоянии (был не в состоянии войти).
_Я долго не мог войти в подъезд, пока оттуда кто-то не вышел._
- применительно к "войти" смысловое ударение на результате (оказаться внутри).
_Никто посторонний не мог войти в гарем._


----------



## Ivan_I

Zaika said:


> Скажите, пожалуйста, как правильнее написать и почему.
> 
> 1) сегодня ему дадут новый компьютер, чтобы он МОГ работать из дома
> 1.1)  сегодня ему дадут новый компьютер, чтобы он СМОГ работать из дома
> 
> 2) закроем дверь, чтобы никто больше не МОГ входить
> 2.1) закроем дверь, чтобы никто больше не СМОГ входить


Хороший вопрос. 

1) / 1.1)  - В разговорной речи никто не заметит разницу. НО....
Для меня *МОГ *= продолжительный период времени
*СМОГ *= одноразовое действие. 

Я считаю это более логичным предложением:

Сегодня ему дадут новый компьютер, чтобы он *СМОГ по*работать из дома. (один раз)

Но такие тонкости основной части населения не увлекающемуся языком будут мало понятны или вообще не понятны.

2) закроем дверь, чтобы никто больше не МОГ входить. (повторяющееся действие) *ХОРОШО*.
2.1) закроем дверь, чтобы никто больше не СМОГ входить. *приемлемо, но "не смог войти" лучше. *



Zaika said:


> Я поняла, Maroseika. Спасибо. Теперь последний вопрос:
> 
> Как отличать с семантической точки зрения:
> 1) не мог входить",
> 2)"не смог войти"
> 3)"не мог войти"


Думаю, все нюансы не смогу передать, но то что сходу вижу, скажу. 

не мог входить = Было предпринято попыток больше чем одна, и каждый раз входящий не мог войти.
не смог войти = Была одна попытка войти и она не увенчалась успехом.
не мог войти = Может быть как один раз так и много раз.

Проблема в сочетаемости глаголов совершенного вида и несовершенного. Тут несколько комбинаций:

мог входить = (несовершенный вид+несовершенный вид) *хорошо*
мог войти = (несовершенный вид + совершенный вид) *хорошо*
смог входить = (совершенный вид + несовершенный вид) *есть недостаток (хотя не могу понять, что именно)*
смог войти = (совершенный вид + совершенный вид) *хорошо*


----------



## Ruukr

Zaika, вот смотрите, хотя я уже очень плохо помню Ваш язык, поэтому взял в помощь переводчик, но по-моему, правильно... 
Он мог пойти в кино. 
He could go to the cinema. 
potrebbe andare al cinema. 

Он смог пойти в кино. 
He was able to go to the cinema. 
è stato in grado di andare al cinema. 

(ну или в смысле -успел)
он смог пойти в кино
e ' riuscito ad andare al cinema.
(он успел сходить в кино).


----------



## Zaika

Все ваши рассуждения пошли мне на пользу. Спасибо за драгоценную помощь.


----------



## Ruukr

Вы даже не представляете как мне приятно. Это как если бы сто-двести лет назад графиня писала бы поручику благодарное письмо, но современным языком.
Non puoi nemmeno immaginare quanto mi faccia piacere. È come se cento o duecento anni fa la contessa avrebbe scritto una lettera di apprezzamento al tenente, ma in una lingua moderna.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> _После операции ребёнок смог дышать самостоятельно только три минуты.  (Источник.)_Как иначе, по-вашему, следует сказать?


_После операции ребёнок дышал самостоятельно только три минуты._


Maroseika said:


> Разумеется, здесь можно было бы написать и "мог". Но это было бы несколько иное высказывание, с иным смысловым оттенком.


Разумеется. Я и не утверждаю, что _смог_ можно заменить на _мог - _это _не смог_ можно заменить на _не мог._ Причём всегда.

По размышлению я пришёл к выводу, что со _смог _не всё так однозначно - в определённых ситуациях _смог сделать_ не получается заменить на просто _сделал_ без искажения смысла, например:
_Я придержал дверь, поэтому ты смог войти в комнату._
Заменить _смог войти_ на _вошёл_ не получится: придержание двери является не причиной входа, а созданием условий для него.

Однако именно что в определённых, отнюдь не большинстве. Как правило (и это относится ко всем разобранным выше примерам) _смог_ + инфинитив является избыточной конструкцией: то же самое можно сказать лаконичнее, а значит, лучше. И я продолжаю держаться мнения, что _смог_ речи не украшает, потому что у глагола состояния не может быть совершенного вида. Поэтому:
_Я придержал дверь, поэтому тебе удалось войти в комнату._


----------



## Zaika

Tutte queste lusinghe per così poco mi fanno sorridere. Mi sembra il minimo ringraziare dopo tutto l'impegno che ci mettete e il tempo che dedicate, tra l'altro, gratuitamente, a rispondere.


----------

